

Upcoming short documentary on Bitcoin in China - kyledrake
http://kyledrake.net/bitcoinchina.html

======
nl
Yesterday I made the point that I thought Chinese were investing in BTC as a
form of savings (as opposed to a way of moving currency overseas)[1]

Watch from
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zz_yf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zz_yfB72S9c#t=165)
to see him say the same thing.

Disclaimer: I'm still not convinced by the long term prospects of BTC, but I
have put some money (that I'm prepared to lose) now.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6774010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6774010)

------
hitchhiker999
Maybe I'm wrong, I'm not a tv producer:

1 - interviewer was on the phone too much, it was distracting.

2 - interviewee should be told not to look at the camera (it's an interview
not a sales presentation or speech) - probably would be easier if not for '1'

~~~
Soliah
Looks like his notes were on his phone.

------
goldenkey
Thanks Kyle, great questions and very engaging energy, looking forward to more
informative videos!

